# My blower motor caught fire



## JackKarnes (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, 
recently I was woke up by smell of smoke and found my blower motor to be on fire--luckily, no major damage occurred--
I have pulled the motor and found the ID tag (GE, model # 5KCP39EGT057AS) but have been unable to locate the exact same one online--do I replace it with one with similiar stats? (suggestions?) Do i need to replace the capacitor as well? the one i pulled is 1/3 HP--can i get a 1/2 hp to stregthen the system or bad idea? help appreciated
thanks, jack


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

No smoke alarm?

First make sure the root cause is the motor.

New motor:
From GE, price probably high.
From HVAC supply house, price medium.
From Grainger, if you can find it, price low.

And I'm thinking the difference in quality is negligible, or that this GE motor could actually be lower in quality than the others.

You could do a public service and raise motor quality by suing! 
Or not. . .


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

What is the make, model# and serial# of the air handler or furnace? We may be able to find you a generic solution with that info.


----------



## JackKarnes (Jul 12, 2009)

*do these numbers look right?*

Nordyne E2EB-015HB 4 speed, 4 ton 2.9 FLA- 1/3 HP

that help?
thanks for your time


----------



## JackKarnes (Jul 12, 2009)

*also...*

it is in a trailer house (2002 model) so that would explain the low quality thing thanks

i smelled the motor getting hot and about the same time i opened the cover to unit, small flames could be seen--not much smoke


----------



## JackKarnes (Jul 12, 2009)

*found serial #*

serial number to " air handler or furnace" E2E010706844
thx, jack


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats a tough one for me. Trailer furnaces tend to have special high static fans and strange motor mounts on the motors and not generic parts. Perhaps some of the other techs here know more about that unit. You may have to get it from Nordyne.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Failure causes external to the motor:

sustained low voltage
sustained high voltage
impeller drag
. . .?

Yuri, what is considered "high" static pressure?
In what way are their shock mounts/couplers/isolators strange?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> Thats a tough one for me. Trailer furnaces tend to have special high static fans and strange motor mounts on the motors and not generic parts. Perhaps some of the other techs here know more about that unit. You may have to get it from Nordyne.


Man, you are so right about high static blower. They gotta blow air thru ducts the size of straws.

Sheesh.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep. And they gas/elec have to be approved for low clearance to combustibles on the sides, DOT approved for transport. Cannot just grab a standard downflow and substitute it.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*seems these people are having problems*

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&rls=en-us&q=E2EB-015HB+nordyne&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
and
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...15HB+nordyne+blower&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

don't know your location... Look in the phone book for a motor shop.. The local motor shop where I purchase all my motors sells all types of motors. Usually less than OEM


----------



## catmech (Jul 10, 2009)

i dont know about your motor, but a few years ago, my dads blower motor went out on is trailer, i was able to find a replacement at grainger. It was about half the price of oem through the dealer


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

catmech said:


> It was about half the price of oem through the dealer


Another guy on this forum got one for $70 vs. $400.

A lamp in my short wave radio went out; the manuf. wanted $32 for this lamp, but the girl at customer service was naive enough to tell me the spec's on the lamp. It was 32 cents from Hosfelt.com.


----------



## catmech (Jul 10, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> Another guy on this forum got one for $70 vs. $400.
> 
> A lamp in my short wave radio went out; the manuf. wanted $32 for this lamp, but the girl at customer service was naive enough to tell me the spec's on the lamp. It was 32 cents from Hosfelt.com.


slight markup wouldnt you say:laughing:, truth be known, it was probably made by the same co


----------



## psilliman001 (Sep 1, 2007)

*grainger????*



catmech said:


> i dont know about your motor, but a few years ago, my dads blower motor went out on is trailer, i was able to find a replacement at grainger. It was about half the price of oem through the dealer


some of you guys are suggesting grainger , around here they have always been the strictest on wholesale trade only and the last few years even if you're in the trade you can't buy there unless your name is on the list provided by your contractor. (chicago area) . is it like that all over the country??????.............Jack


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

psilliman001 said:


> some of you guys are suggesting grainger , around here they have always been the strictest on wholesale trade only and the last few years even if you're in the trade you can't buy there unless your name is on the list provided by your contractor. (chicago area) . is it like that all over the country??????.............Jack


Never had a problem here in the Dayton area.


----------

